
Electrical Fire Risks from Devices Plugged In? - treyfitty
As my wife and I continue to WFH, I had the sudden realization that we have about a total of 40 wires plugged into either the wall, a dock, or a monitor.<p>Besides unplugging every device from the outlet every night (sometimes this is feasible, sometimes, it is not), what can we do to bring our fire risk to 0?  We both have thunderbolt docks that we like to leave on overnight so that our laptops and peripherals are charged for the next day, but I&#x27;m not sure if this is safe... from what I&#x27;ve heard the risk is still there, but the voltage isn&#x27;t high enough to warrant a concern.  Is that true?
======
slater
get power strips, plug all the things into them, and just unplug those at
night?

